

URL shorteners providing opportunity for spammers - derwiki
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/07/spammers-shorten-their-urls/?hpw

======
thetable
I suppose equipping spam filters with crawlers that actually go out and
classify the pages linked in an email, rather than just treating URLs (or
parts of them) as regular words, would remedy this.

This has been proposed for a while (for example in
<http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html>). I'm actually surprised it isn't common
yet, especially as more and more email tends to be hosted and processed by
companies like Google.

